# Farm name---Any suggestions???



## LGahr (Jun 30, 2008)

My daughter is needing a farm name for listing at the county fair. 4H kids will be taking some of our little band of geldings. I used to plan to use Huron Valley Miniatures but my daughter is in another county and we do not want to instill any type of rivalry as the schools systems are VERY competitive.

So, anyone out there have an cute or clever ideas? I don't breed......don't plan too but hope to start showing as we have several very nice geldings. Come on now...am sure there are some of you out there with some great ideas or maybe your second choice of names that did not make the cut on your farm name.

We are in Ohio and out in the sticks of rural Huron County. We do love our minis though.

Thanks!


----------



## Charley (Jun 30, 2008)

Firelands Miniatures


----------



## Leeana (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes Linda you need to get a few of those boys, especially that new boy




, in the show ring


----------



## LGahr (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah, yes, Leeana....and I need to speak with you on that issue....

You know Jayme won't do halter.........

She will drive....I will do the spit and polishing.....but we need someone to lead them in--well, just ONE of them. Who better but the girl who started it all????

You don't have a gelding to show right now do you???


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you have a favorite horse or something?

My farm name is after the Heather flower from Scotland... No, we dont have any here, but my Dad was of Scottish roots, and I love the flower too... the name just seemed to fit. I just imagine a whole glen full of beautiful purple flowers.

Maybe something that is a favorite something that you like, or maybe something to do with the terrain that you live in? Any landmarks close by? Maybe something like Summer Breeze Miniatures... Just throwing ideas out here...

What kind of trees do you have in your area? Elm Forest Minis? Just trying to think of something that might have a 'ring' to it?


----------



## minie812 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am originally from Findlay. How bout "Cardinal Acre Minis"....I came up with our farm name "Willow-Because you have to learn to give a little...like a willow tree does in the wind & Roc-because you need a solid foundation in anythink you do.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay---I'm just going to throw some out there that I like.

Cripple Creek Farm

Hickory Ridge Miniatures (or) Farm

Holly Hill Farm

Hickory Hill Farm

Skyview Farms

Good luck!


----------



## Charley (Jul 1, 2008)

Tiz-a-Whee Miniature Horse Farm

Tiz-a-Wee Miniature Horses


----------



## jbrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Good Topic!!

Mom and I have been talking about farm names for probably a good year now. We come up with many but none have stuck or had the "IT" factor.

I liked things like Boone's tiny trotter's or Boone's Country MIni's - Boone is the barn name for my QH - He's without a doubt my favorite and been my companion for 30 years. But if we were to use that many mini folks would think it has to do with Boone's lil' Buckeroo.

There's a big hill in the pasture and a creek so I/we came up with several names that way, here's my list I've been saving and adding to:

Humble hill miniatures

Brat Pack Miniatures/farm

Boone's creek or hill miniatures

3rd grenerations miniatures - 3G mini's

JW's Tiny trotters or WJ'S tiny trotters

Dog wood Mini's

Country Creek Trotters

Dusty road minatures

Country prancers

Boone's Valley miniatures

Dusty Valley Miniatures

Boone's country trotters/mini's

Boone's dusty trotters

Drivin' time mini's

Driven crazy farm

Just Wy farms/mini's -- my son's names - Justin and Wyatt

Here's my new favorites (I think) mom came up with;

1. Memory Maker Farms/ mini's (- m&m mini's for short??)

2. Family fantasy Miniatures/farm

As some may know I have a hard time making decisions, and mom can't decide on this one either so we're looking for HELP!

If that perfect one doesn't turn up and mom doesn't make a choice we'll post a poll and let all of you help us decide.

So if anyone wants to play pick your favorite 5, from the thread or any new ideas.

I have a week to make up our mind!

Thanks for the ideas here too they are in the running too.

Charley- did you get the firelands idea from our electric company,lol(firelands electric) Its do-able though Memory makers is sounding really good- esp. since I'd like to get a couple of the boys into therapy work and pony parties.

Thanks for all the help,

Jayme


----------



## Charley (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually...I grew up in Huron County. It is history there...the original settlers came there after fires forced them to move away from Norwalk, CN...hence the Firelands.


----------



## jbrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Charley said:


> Actually...I grew up in Huron County. It is history there...the original settlers came there after fires forced them to move away from Norwalk, CN...hence the Firelands.


I never knew that- thanks for the info. I have a new respect for the name! Probably how Norwalk got its name too?

Thanks for the trivia


----------



## Charley (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this name....

*Just Wy farms/mini's -- my son's names - Justin and Wyatt*

Maybe you could combine them another of your ideas

Just, Wy & Family Miniature Horses


----------



## jbrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Charley said:


> I love this name....
> 
> *Just Wy farms/mini's -- my son's names - Justin and Wyatt*
> 
> ...


Me too!! It's just seems to be missing something??


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the Dogwood Miniatures.. sounds pretty! I just think of the pretty trees! Also liked Humble Hill but I liked Dogwood the best.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 10, 2008)

jbrat said:


> Charley said:
> 
> 
> > Actually...I grew up in Huron County. It is history there...the original settlers came there after fires forced them to move away from Norwalk, CN...hence the Firelands.
> ...


Norwalk got its name from Norwalk, CT and the Norwalke Indians, if I remember my Norwalk history. The town was burned by British soldiers who invaded the town. Settlers leaving CT carried the name to Ohio and California. My family is descended from Andrew Perry, who came over from Ireland during the potato famine and was an indentured servant to a local dairy farmer until he could afford to purchase twenty acres of his own. The original Perry house has been extensively renovated from pictures my mom sent me - I have not visited the town since I left almost twenty years ago - my relatives would be shocked to see the changes. The house had an old fashioned "cold room" off the north side of the house in which ice could be placed underneath to keep items cold.

I grew up in Norwalk, CT and had many a trip to the Taylor family farm/Calf Pasture where a Revolutionary War battle took place - even held one of the cannonballs that went through the walls of the Taylor family farm. Not sure if I still have the history book around here... I will have to look.

My Silversong Farm is a blend of Silvermine, where I grew up and -song from the show name of my first mare, who had "song" as a suffix. There is a Silvermine Farm down there - the old Comstock Farm - but according to my great, great uncle, it is not in Silvermine proper.

Good luck with naming your farm!

Denise


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know your last name, but......

We took the original translation of our last name and used that....in German, the name means "Light on the Hill", so it's LightHill Miniatures.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 11, 2008)

Charley said:


> Actually...I grew up in Huron County. It is history there...the original settlers came there after fires forced them to move away from Norwalk, CN...hence the Firelands.


I still have alot of family around Norwalk-Berlin Heights area. That is where my family originally settled after coming here from Germany


----------



## LGahr (Jul 12, 2008)

minie812 said:


> Charley said:
> 
> 
> > Actually...I grew up in Huron County. It is history there...the original settlers came there after fires forced them to move away from Norwalk, CN...hence the Firelands.
> ...


I bet we have to know some of the same people......area is not very large!


----------

